# craftsman screwdrivers



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

qhat do you think of craftsman screwdrivers? 
they have a low price and look very good. I know people who have had some for a very long time and use them a lot.
Should I buy some?


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

Everyone gonna tell you they suck, but the tools don't make the electrician, it's the attitude. I lose screw drivers before I wear them out, so I buy a little of both. Cheap and Quality.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

they make amazing sockets, ok socket wrenches, and nice tool boxes... thats about it


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

They bounce well! Drop them handle first on a concrete floor and they will bounce up. I worked with a guy who was very good at throwing them down and catching them as he walked.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

I love there new cushion grip screw drivers that look very similar to the Klein ones.


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

drsparky said:


> They bounce well! Drop them handle first on a concrete floor and they will bounce up. I worked with a guy who was very good at throwing them down and catching them as he walked.



Had to be a union guy to have that kind of goof off time.:whistling2:























<JK>


(Bob runs for cover:jester


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

I have not bought a new Craftsman screwdriver in more than (20) years.

Every (6) months I take the ones I have into Sears and get new replacements for free. 

No matter what anyone here says, you can't beat FREE :thumbup:


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

Black4Truck said:


> I have not bought a new Craftsman screwdriver in more than (20) years.
> 
> Every (6) months I take the ones I have into Sears and get new replacements for free.
> 
> No matter what anyone here says, you can't beat FREE :thumbup:


this i can not argue. one of my favorite warranties of any company. plus there are a good amount of sears out here


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Bob Badger said:


> Had to be a union guy to have that kind of goof off time.:whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes he was union and got paid very well to bounce screwdrivers.


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

but, would you use these instead of kelins because of price and quality?


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Josue said:


> but, would you use these instead of kelins because of price and quality?


From what I read here, Kleins quality has gotten really bad.

It is only a hand took and only as good as the person using it.

Sears works just fine and a new screwdriver tip looks just as good as anyone else's


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

I have Craftsman, Klein, and Husky tools. They all 3 serve me well.

Edit: Although I despise their (Craftsman) ratchets.


----------



## Pilky (Oct 20, 2009)

Josue said:


> but, would you use these instead of kelins because of price and quality?



Use what feels good in your hand. We're talking about screw drivers here, not complex tools.

Some guys like paying top dollar for name brand drivers and thats fine. 

I like the warranty Craftsman has to offer and their screw drivers work fine for me so that's what i use.


----------



## Voltech (Nov 30, 2009)

Black4Truck said:


> I have not bought a new Craftsman screwdriver in more than (20) years.
> 
> Every (6) months I take the ones I have into Sears and get new replacements for free.
> 
> No matter what anyone here says, you can't beat FREE :thumbup:


Can't agree more. I hate having drivers I can't beat on.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Josue said:


> but, would you use these instead of kelins because of price and quality?


 I use them because they are easy to return. The craftsman screwdrivers that I buy are not that much cheaper that the Klein.


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

I've got a set of craftsman metric nutdrivers. The quality seems to be pretty good but I don't like the handles. I know a lot of guys that swear by craftsman tools and thier warranty can't be beat.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

mattsilkwood said:


> I've got a set of craftsman metric nutdrivers. The quality seems to be pretty good but I don't like the handles. I know a lot of guys that swear by craftsman tools and thier warranty can't be beat.


I even swap out the nut drivers when they get worn out


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

Black4Truck said:


> I even swap out the nut drivers when they get worn out


 I don't like the hard plastic handles. It's hard to get a good grip on them when your all sweaty. Other than that I think they have pretty good tools.

I haven't seen the comfort handles like William was talking about.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

I still like my Kleins. Feel they last pretty good compared to bargain basement ones. Price isn't to bad on them. I might invest in a nice 10 in 1 from some other company when mine gives up the ghost. Craftsman makes alright tools. Had their strippers one time. Wasn't overly impressed but they work alright. I like my Klien linesman pliers because they have a beveled rear and no serations back there. Keeps me from getting blood blisters.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

mattsilkwood said:


> I haven't seen the comfort handles like William was talking about.


 This is the set that I use. http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_...an+offset+screwdriver+screwdrivers&sLevel=0|2


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

I'll bet they are as good as the new Kleins.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

oldtimer said:


> I'll bet they are as good as the new Kleins.


 I think they are better.


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

I agree, my dad has had some craftsman screwdrivers fo more then 15 years


----------



## Pilky (Oct 20, 2009)

william1978 said:


> This is the set that I use. http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_...an+offset+screwdriver+screwdrivers&sLevel=0|2


yep, pretty close to the Klein handles if youre used to those.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

I've got some of the Craftsman Professional screwdrivers with the molded red-and-black handles. For the price and the warranty, they're a great screwdriver.

I'd buy them over Klein any day. I've said it before but Klein screwdrivers are junk.

That being said, I'm still gonna break down and buy a set of Wiha heavy-duty screwdrivers. Heard nothing but amazing reviews about those.

-John


----------

